# KARMA EN SUECIA, el voto musulmán al partido islamista ha expulsado al gobierno de izquierdas



## acitisuJ (18 Sep 2022)

*La fuga del voto musulmán mermó las opciones de gobernar de los socialdemócratas en Suecia

Un partido radical con tendencias islamistas irrumpe con fuerza en varios suburbios de las principales ciudades del país escandinavo*

17 SEPT 2022

En el barrio de Rosengard, en la ciudad sueca de Malmö, *más del 80% de la población es musulmana*. Es una zona deprimida, con muchos jóvenes desempleados e *índices de criminalidad por las nubes*. Como en otros suburbios de Estocolmo y Gotemburgo en los que se concentran *sirios, iraquíes, turcos, afganos y somalíes*, el Partido Socialdemócrata siempre había arrasado en las elecciones...








La fuga del voto musulmán mermó las opciones de gobernar de los socialdemócratas en Suecia


Un partido radical con tendencias islamistas irrumpe con fuerza en varios suburbios de las principales ciudades del país escandinavo




elpais.com


----------



## -Galaiko (18 Sep 2022)

No se podia de saber.


----------



## cujo (18 Sep 2022)

Próximamente en el país vasco


----------



## Teofrasto (18 Sep 2022)

El buenismo se vuelve contra los buenistas, estaba cantado que pasaría, y esto acaba de empezar.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Próximamente en el país vasco



Desde cuándo sois país ?

Que me he perdido ?

Antes que país soberano os veo como un califato.


----------



## FatalFary (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

JA, JA, ESTÚPIDOS CATALANES TOMAD NOTA DE VUESTRO FUTURO, JA, JA. DEJAD DE FUMAR DROGA Y RAZONAZ UN POCO HOSTIAS, CAGALANES.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Desde cuándo sois país ?
> 
> Que me he perdido ?



Desde que gane el Partido de los Hermanos Musulmanes y proclame la república islámica con apoyo del mundo islámico, desde ese momento.


----------



## acitisuJ (18 Sep 2022)

El voto de los musulmanes al partido islamista ha conseguido que gane la "ultraderecha" y derecha en lugar de la izquierda  . Y no lo digo yo que soy muy facha, lo dice el megaprogresista izquierdista El País


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Sep 2022)

En una generación tendrán un gobierno islamocomunista moronegro.
Vamos una maravilla.


----------



## auyador (18 Sep 2022)

Musulmanes que votan pardidos islamistas y no a los progres. No se podía saber

@xicomalo


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

JA, JA, CONFIRMADO: LOS RUBIOS SON SUBNORMALES PROFUNDOS, JA, JA, LES VAN A QUITAR SU PAÍS EN SUS NARICES, JA, JA.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> JA, JA, ESTÚPIDOS CATALANES TOMAD NOTA DE VUESTRO FUTURO, JA, JA. DEJAD DE FUMAR DROGA Y RAZONAZ UN POCO HOSTIAS, CAGALANES.



Sí, porque en el resto de España no va a pasar lo mismo


----------



## neofiz (18 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En una generación tendrán un gobierno islamocomunista moronegro.
> Vamos una maravilla.



Mas bien un gobierno Islamo facha.


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Sí, porque en el resto de España no va a pasar lo mismo



Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)


----------



## todoayen (18 Sep 2022)

Cuando llegue ese momento, Los politicos que lo han propiciado estaran ya lejos disfrutando de su retiro dorado.

Y aqui muchos con cara de gilipollas preguntandoae como ha podido pasar.


----------



## conelagualcuello (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> JA, JA, ESTÚPIDOS CATALANES TOMAD NOTA DE VUESTRO FUTURO, JA, JA. DEJAD DE FUMAR DROGA Y RAZONAZ UN POCO HOSTIAS, CAGALANES.



Mientras no me voten a la PPSOE, a CiU, a CIUDAGRAMOS o a BOCS, ya me está bien.


----------



## birdland (18 Sep 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Cuando llegue ese momento, Los politicos que lo han propiciado estaran ya lejos disfrutando de su retiro dorado.
> 
> Y aqui muchos con cara de gilipollas preguntandoae como ha podido pasar.



Ya lo están haciendo … o hay algún político viviendo en barrios multicultural????? algún actor ? Cantante ???????

Eso es para los subnormales que les votan


----------



## Desencantado (18 Sep 2022)

Es candy nabo.

(A mamar rica polla mora, zurdos de mierda)


----------



## chortinator (18 Sep 2022)

Y a mi que me gustaria que se empezasen a cargar a suecos. No me nutriria mas


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Sep 2022)

Siento como los nutrientes recorren mi cuerpo como Popeye cuando se tomaba las espinacas o Astérix se chutaba la poción mágica.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Le sumas a ese mapa un bonito peak oil y el resultado es una guerraza racial que lo flipas en colores


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Sep 2022)

Algún país tiene que ser el primero en caer, ojalá eso haga que los demás despierten


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Sep 2022)

Vaya. Ahora sí se le llama partido radical islamista.


----------



## porromtrumpero (18 Sep 2022)

Si yo fuese un político indepe catalán, me empezaría a poner muy nervioso


----------



## Castellano (18 Sep 2022)

Pues les hacen un favor a los suecos.

Si el voto muslim se va a ese partido, la izquierda ya no tiene porqué ser progre, ya no pierden votos si se vuelven duros con la inmigración, es más pueden ganar votos, en Dinamarca ya se han dado cuenta.









De izquierdas en lo económico y de ultraderecha en inmigración: la líder socialdemócrata que va a ganar las elecciones en Dinamarca


La líder del partido socialdemócrata en Dinamarca va camino de convertirse en la presidenta más joven del país y ya habla de acuerdos con el Partido Popular danés




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Knightfall (18 Sep 2022)

Ahora a ver que hace la derecha al respecto


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Sep 2022)

No se podía saber, lo que nos vamos a reir cuando los partidos islamistas salgan en CACAluña y país asco.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Sí, porque en el resto de España no va a pasar lo mismo



En Extremadura no. Trabaja en el campo y dejaos de maricas ciclados


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Y macho ibérico extremeño va a caer eh? Si queréis que os liberemos tendréis que entregarnos a vuestras mejores mujeres o serán esclavas de los musulmanes.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360





todoayen dijo:


> Cuando llegue ese momento, Los politicos que lo han propiciado estaran ya lejos disfrutando de su retiro dorado.
> 
> Y aqui muchos con cara de gilipollas preguntandoae como ha podido pasar.



Anna Gabriel en Suiza, je, je.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Sep 2022)

Karma. Más adecuado imposible. Nutritivo.


----------



## jotace (18 Sep 2022)

En este caso voy con los extremistas musulmanes que se presentan a las elecciones ¡aúpa!!


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Va por zonas, sobre todo en la comarca de la Vera y Campo Arañuelo.
En la provincia de Badajoz hay portugueses y rumanos además de marroquies.



Gorrino dijo:


> Y macho ibérico extremeño va a caer eh? Si queréis que os liberemos tendréis que entregarnos a vuestras mejores mujeres o serán esclavas de los musulmanes.



Las mujeres extremeñas de mayor poder adquisitivo o con estudios universitarios se están yendo de la región a Madrid y a la costa


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Cierto, hay mas hispanoamericanos, pero aún así y todo, cada vez menos gente de esa comunidad autónoma va a tener ancestros españoles y europeos.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (18 Sep 2022)

Ojala pase en españa. E impongan el islam y la sharia.

mujeras, mujeros y legitrans os deseo suerte


----------



## Evangelion (18 Sep 2022)

En Melilla ya pasa.
CpM se llevará el escaño de Melilla en las próximas generales.


----------



## Iron John (18 Sep 2022)

No se podía de sabé


----------



## Lukytrike (18 Sep 2022)

Es la misma historia, en Melilla en los años 80 el PSOE regularizó a miles de marroquíes en situación de residencia ilegal. Los socialistas ganaron muchos votos en las siguientes elecciones.

Luego apareció CpM, el partido musulmán, y el PSOE cayó en picado. No han vuelto a ganar unas elecciones desde entonces. Ahora están en el gobierno, en minoría, en coalición con... CpM.



Evangelion dijo:


> En Melilla ya pasa.
> CpM se llevará el escaño de Melilla en las próximas generales.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Sep 2022)

A los musulmanes radicales se la suda lo que los progres digan de ellos en la Europa del Oeste simplemente se aprovechan de ellos y de su buenismo pero en cuánto sean mayoría y tengan muy buena representación en los parlamentos no te quepa la menor duda que se los ventilarán sin temblarles la mano.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Nicors (18 Sep 2022)

El psoe también busca el voto moronegro de ahí la invasión patrocinada por el gobierno.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (18 Sep 2022)

En Suecia deben aplicar el Estado Totalitario, Corporativismo y masacre total del marxismo-socialismo, muerte total de todos, el gen rojo debe ser aniquilado.

Que se dejen de liberaladas, el fascismo aviso de los peligros de dejar a los rojos por ahi sobreviviendo, volveran y seguiran cometiendo un genocidio contra su gente, es mejor que el genocidio ocurra, a la inversa.


----------



## rascachapas (18 Sep 2022)

Y llaman fachas a los de VOX, ni se imaginan lo que vendrá con estos que están importando a paladas, la caída del imperio romano en directo.


----------



## zirick (18 Sep 2022)

El islam desplaza a la izquierda. No se podía saber     
Se lo merecen.


----------



## randomizer (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Sep 2022)

Ya está escrito:





SUMISIÓN
Y se verá en toda Europa occidental.


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Si, pero en este caso se refiere a hijos de progenitores nacidos en el extranjero


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La fuga del voto musulmán mermó las opciones de gobernar de los socialdemócratas en Suecia
> 
> Un partido radical con tendencias islamistas irrumpe con fuerza en varios suburbios de las principales ciudades del país escandinavo*
> 
> ...



El rojerío disfrutando de la chusma que ellos querían.


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Sobre todo Talayuela, que ya esta casi islamizado.
Aunque soy plenamente consciente de que hay otros municipios que serán como algunos de la Galilea israeli, con mayoría o incluso totalidad musulmana.








La Extremadura de las 132 nacionalidades


La comunidad aglutina ya a más de 42.500 extranjeros de todos los continentes que suponen casi el 4% de la población total. Los municipios tabaqueros de Cáceres son los que más inmigrantes concentran. En Talayuela 1 de cada 5 vecinos es de fuera




www.elperiodicoextremadura.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Sep 2022)

Bravo


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Dios mío, Gerona es un punto negro. Deberían quemar la provincia con napalm.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Sep 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En Suecia deben aplicar el Estado Totalitario, Corporativismo y masacre total del marxismo-socialismo, muerte total de todos, el gen rojo debe ser aniquilado.
> 
> Que se dejen de liberaladas, el fascismo aviso de los peligros de dejar a los rojos por ahi sobreviviendo, volveran y seguiran cometiendo un genocidio contra su gente, es mejor que el genocidio ocurra, a la inversa.



Jorgito, no hace falta eso con tener un Dominik Tarczyński en tu país es suficiente y que deje las cosas claritas desde el principio.
Dominik Tarczyński lo tuvo claro en este fragmento de una entrevista hecha por la periodista progresista británica Cathy Newman en Channel 4 del Reino Unido en relación a la política de Polonia sobre los inmigrantes ilegales de religión musulmana.La respuesta del diputado polaco no tiene desperdicio un crack!!!
Activar los subtítulos en español en el vídeo
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kluster (18 Sep 2022)

Gracias, con esta noticia ya estoy nutrido para el resto del día.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Sep 2022)

Por eso este tipo de gente caradura, vividora, que no quiere adaptarse y fanfarrona odia Polonia y Polonia les odia a ellos y cada uno por su camino pero ya saben de antemano que a Polonia no quieren ir porque no les permite hacer lo que les salga de los cojones y se van a Europa del Oeste.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Vaya. Ahora sí se le llama partido radical islamista.



Si, claro. Es que ya no son aliades. Pronto el rojerío sabrá lo que es la taqiyya y lo mucho que los moronegros aprecian a los ateos, rojos, putas y maricones. Menuda fiesta se va a montar en Europa.


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si yo fuese un político indepe catalán, me empezaría a poner muy nervioso



Ya lo están, en la TV3 ya hay charos catalufas (llámalas Neus o Mercés) hablando de los problemas del Islam y los inmigrantes en Cataluña y que suponen un riesgo para la futura República. 

El mundo se va a la mierda y lo único que nos queda es reírnos.


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Dios mío, Gerona es un punto negro. Deberían quemar la provincia con napalm.



Por algo Torra y Puigdemont son de allí. 
La mayoría de los gerundenses lo prefieren así, porque dentro de 30 años su demografía estará desvinculada de la española, y habrán cumplido su objetivo de ir por caminos separados, aunque nos obligarán a que les salvemos de la quiebra y que les perdonemos sus deudas de 90 mil millones de euros.


----------



## davitin (18 Sep 2022)

Esto lo que hace es laminar el voto a la izquierda, eso en teoría por que la izquierda siempre puede aliarse con ese partido musulmán y unir votos, como en la novela del Houellebecq.


----------



## Kabraloka (18 Sep 2022)

bien bien
la guerra racial está próxima
y los primeros van a ser los nórdicos que tantas lecciones daban al resto


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Por algo Torra y Puigdemont son de allí.
> La mayoría de los gerundenses lo prefieren así, porque dentro de 30 años su demografía estará desvinculada de la española, y habrán cumplido su objetivo de ir por caminos separados, aunque nos obligarán a que les salvemos de la quiebra y que les perdonemos sus deudas de 90 mil millones de euros.



Si, se creían que la moronegrada hablarían catalán al venir aquí. Pero no, más bien ellos siguen con sus costumbres e idiomas y sudan de la República de Narnia. Ahora están cambiando el discurso de "welcome refugees" a "me preocupa la inmigración" y seguramente el siguiente nivel será "fuera moros de nuestras tierras". La ventana de Overton las están moviendo hacia otro lado, pero costará mucho a menos que tengamos un "Maine" o un "Pearl Harbor" versión Paco.


----------



## machotafea (18 Sep 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En Suecia deben aplicar el Estado Totalitario, Corporativismo y masacre total del marxismo-socialismo, muerte total de todos, el gen rojo debe ser aniquilado.
> 
> Que se dejen de liberaladas, el fascismo aviso de los peligros de dejar a los rojos por ahi sobreviviendo, volveran y seguiran cometiendo un genocidio contra su gente, es mejor que el genocidio ocurra, a la inversa.



Pero si tenemos a un MARICA ARGENTINO


----------



## Lábaro (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Viendo el vergonzoso percal "patriota" del resto de España (La escisión pepera de vox y derivados),veo más probable que en el País Vasco o Cataluña,acabe saliendo una alternativa identitaria local.

De hecho,antes de que llegara NWOX,la mayor victoria electoral de un partido identitario español,se dio con la Plataforma por Cataluña de Anglada que abogaba por un identitarismo de sello catalán.

Porque esta es otra : Si está alternativa surge,habría que ver si es trasversal o de carácter aberchale, aunque viendo el malestar generalizado que hay con el globalismo (Abstencionismo vasco disparado),no sería de extrañar que en esta hipotética formacion habría de todo (De hecho,así es en realidad el heterogéneo PNV)

En el fondo,sería un fenómeno similar al sueco : Una sociedad relativamente próspera y de gente formada,cae en el engaño progrecomunista durante decadas,hasta que buena parte de su ciudadanía dice "basta" y decide cambiar el péndulo (Una cosa en la que los vascos somos bastante expertos...)


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En Suecia deben aplicar el Estado Totalitario, Corporativismo y masacre total del marxismo-socialismo, muerte total de todos, el gen rojo debe ser aniquilado.
> 
> Que se dejen de liberaladas, el fascismo aviso de los peligros de dejar a los rojos por ahi sobreviviendo, volveran y seguiran cometiendo un genocidio contra su gente, es mejor que el genocidio ocurra, a la inversa.



Totalmente, así debería ser.

La solución, cada día que pasa, requerirá más y más sangre. Esto no tiene solución pacífica y el que lo crea, que revise la historia y verá que este mundo fue forjado con sangre de HOMBRES y no con mujeres y maricones charlando de sus sentimientos y sensibilidades.


----------



## Bobesponjista (18 Sep 2022)

Poético


----------



## rondo (18 Sep 2022)

Que no hay inmigración musulmana en mandril?jajajajajaja,no hay miles de menas no


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Y subnormales que se han dejado llevar por el buenismo progre y liberal. Las chusma votó esta mierda. 

En Suecia tenían el partido nacionalsocialista (ahora tienen al Movimiento de Resistencia Nórdico), solo tenían que votarlo y esto no hubiera sucedido, de hecho, Bárbara Lerner Spectre sería un enemigo del estado Sueco y no una consejera de cómo destruir dicha nación.

En España igual, si la chusma hubiera votado a Falange española de las JONS o Fuerza Nueva, ahora mismo no seríamos la puta de nadie y no habrían montones de moronegros.

E imagino que en el resto de Europa sería más de lo mismo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Ya lo están, en la TV3 ya hay charos catalufas (llámalas Neus o Mercés) hablando de los problemas del Islam y los inmigrantes en Cataluña y que suponen un riesgo para la futura República.
> 
> El mundo se va a la mierda y lo único que nos queda es reírnos.



¿Qué me estás contando? ¿Y por unas tonterías de nada van a renunciar así, a lo loco, a las carreras gratis de los taxistas marroquinos?


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jorgito, no hace falta eso con tener un Dominik Tarczyński en tu país es suficiente y que deje las cosas claritas desde el principio.
> Dominik Tarczyński lo tuvo claro en este fragmento de una entrevista hecha por la periodista progresista británica Cathy Newman en Channel 4 del Reino Unido en relación a la política de Polonia sobre los inmigrantes ilegales de religión musulmana.La respuesta del diputado polaco no tiene desperdicio un crack!!!
> Activar los subtítulos en español en el vídeo
> Pozdrawiam.



No lo he visto

¿Propone la expulsión y eliminación sistemática de los extranjeros (legales e ilegales) en Polonia? Si es así está bien, si no es así me parece demasiado blando.

Porque el término legal e ilegal es absurdo. En Europa no debería haber moronegrada.


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> ¿Qué me estás contando? ¿Y por unas tonterías de nada van a renunciar así, a lo loco, a las carreras gratis de los taxistas marroquinos?



Si, ahora la ventana de Overton se está desplazando hacia la anti inmigración. Muchos catalufos ya llevan tiempo rascándose la cabeza al ver que en las calles sólo hay moronegrada y que no hablan catalán. 

Está claro que algún día tenían que darse cuenta, piensa que les ha costado un poquito en reaccionar y ver la realidad. Y me refiero a los separatistas que votan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El voto de los musulmanes al partido islamista ha conseguido que gane la "ultraderecha" y derecha en lugar de la izquierda  . Y no lo digo yo que soy muy facha, lo dice el megaprogresista izquierdista El País



Para los rojos menores de 50 el pais es un diario conservador.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Si, se creían que la moronegrada hablarían catalán al venir aquí. Pero no, más bien ellos siguen con sus costumbres e idiomas y sudan de la República de Narnia. Ahora están cambiando el discurso de "welcome refugees" a "me preocupa la inmigración" y seguramente el siguiente nivel será "fuera moros de nuestras tierras". La ventana de Overton las están moviendo hacia otro lado, pero costará mucho a menos que tengamos un "Maine" o un "Pearl Harbor" versión Paco.



En cuanto empiecen los apagones y los racionamientos chungos y los Jordis y las Montses tengan que liarse a hostias para que en la cola del pan no se cuelen los Mohameds y las Fatimas.


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que no hay inmigración musulmana en mandril?jajajajajaja,no hay miles de menas no



Allí por lo visto hay hasta bandas de sudacas y menas. Menuda combinación de despojos humanos.

Latinmenas habrá que llamarlos.


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> En cuanto empiecen los apagones y los racionamientos chungos y los Jordis y las Montses tengan que liarse a hostias para que en la cola del pan no se cuelen los Mohameds y las Fatimas.



Los catalufos aún están en Babia, aún no son conscientes de lo que se avecina. De momento sólo empiezan a estar hartos de la moronegrada. Pero todo llegará...


Madre mía, vamos a ver cosas chulísimas que creíamos que sólo estaban en las películas.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Los catalufos aún están en Babia, aún no son conscientes de lo que se avecina. De momento sólo empiezan a estar hartos de la moronegrada. Pero todo llegará...
> 
> 
> Madre mía, vamos a ver cosas chulísimas que creíamos que sólo estaban en las películas.



El punto de inflexión siempre es cuando en la mesa falta el pan


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La fuga del voto musulmán mermó las opciones de gobernar de los socialdemócratas en Suecia
> 
> Un partido radical con tendencias islamistas irrumpe con fuerza en varios suburbios de las principales ciudades del país escandinavo*
> 
> ...



Uno de fuera vendrá que de tu casa te echará.


----------



## Lábaro (18 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pues les hacen un favor a los suecos.
> 
> Si el voto muslim se va a ese partido, la izquierda ya no tiene porqué ser progre, ya no pierden votos si se vuelven duros con la inmigración, es más pueden ganar votos, en Dinamarca ya se han dado cuenta.
> 
> ...



Lo que estaba ocurriendo en Dinamarca es que el patriota Danske Folkepartei(Partido Popular danes),estaba aplicando a la izquierda danesa el "efecto Le Pen"(Arrebatar todo el voto trabajador a una izquierda traidora y progretizada),por lo que los daneses han sido algo más listos y ante la disyuntiva de desaparecer del mapa electoral,han dado puerta a toda la morralla progre y son ahora una especie de "Izquierda patriota" contraria a la inmigración masiva (Que promueve el capitalismo liberal) y ahora centran su lucha social en los daneses (En Suecia pasa algo parecido con el SD que sigue abogando por el famoso estado de bienestar sueco...,pero para los suecos.

En cualquier caso,un patriotismo escandinavo a años luz en programa,votos e inteligencia al chapucero pacopatriotismo voxemita impuesto por determinadas élites como "disidencia controlada"...


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> El punto de inflexión siempre es cuando en la mesa falta el pan



Y este país no merece otra cosa, merecemos 20 años hambruna.


----------



## Adelaido (18 Sep 2022)

Yodo hre fhelyzirad


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pues les hacen un favor a los suecos.
> 
> Si el voto muslim se va a ese partido, la izquierda ya no tiene porqué ser progre, ya no pierden votos si se vuelven duros con la inmigración, es más pueden ganar votos, en Dinamarca ya se han dado cuenta.
> 
> ...



Totalmente, ya no tienen que lamerles el culo por votos, sino simplemente por ser tontos, algo es algo.


----------



## Lábaro (18 Sep 2022)

Moraleja escandinava : Logramos votos y subimos electoralmente,porque nos preocupamos de nuestros paisanos...y ellos,logicamente nos votan (Que cosas tan vergonzosamente obvias y de puro sentido común como estas,haya que explicarlas,dan idea del tremendo lavado de coco progre que nos llevan aplicando a la ciudadanía desde hace unos años...)


----------



## Jose (18 Sep 2022)

Suecia es un país pequeño. (En población). 
Hace muchos años que la judiada lo tomó como laboratorio para hacer sus experimentos sociales a través de los medios de comunicación. 

Primero con el feminismo, expulsando al hombre de todo cargo relevante y casi crucificado su existencia. 

Luego generando un sentimiento de deuda y culpabilidad hacia cualquier desgraciado del tercer mundo. 

Resultado, una sociedad blandengue, con ministras de defensa que no han pegado un tiro en su vida, mujeres policía que no podrían cazar ni un ratón y ministras gilipollas que criminalizan al hombre blanco. 

Resultado : una Horda moronegra que ha convertido algunas zonas de Suecia en una no go- zone de libro. Y que encima ahora tiene derecho a voto con un partido islamista radical que ha expulsado a los propios progres piojosos. 

La judiada se tiene que estar partiendo el culo al ver la cara de sus peones reventados. 

Suecia está perdido y otros países llevan el mismo camino. 

El país es un diario controlado por un fondo de inversión judío, que pretende para España lo mismo que para Suecia.


----------



## Vanatico (18 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> En el barrio de Rosengard, en la ciudad sueca de Malmö, *más del 80% de la población es musulmana*.



*80%*

Igual llegan un pelin tarde.


----------



## rondo (18 Sep 2022)

Hay que pasar por la gillotina,a todos los traidores de mierda que traen y defienden la moronegrada,traidores como sos racismo o cruz roja debe ser gillotinados sin piedad


----------



## rondo (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Allí por lo visto hay hasta bandas de sudacas y menas. Menuda combinación de despojos humanos.
> 
> Latinmenas habrá que llamarlos.



Si


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Suecia es un país pequeño.
> Hace muchos años que la judiada lo tomó como laboratorio para hacer sus experimentos sociales a través de los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Primero con el feminismo, expulsando al hombre de todo cargo relevante y casi crucificado su existencia.
> ...



Estamos 100% de acuerdo, es más que obvia la decadencia del país escandinavo, que comenzó con Olof Palme pero Suecia no es pequeño porque en superficie es más grande que Alemania, Italia y UK, es un país poco poblado.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (18 Sep 2022)

Ayer en el Mercadona de mi barrio vi dos parejas de musulmanes con larvas. Ambas con TRES niños. A una de ellas se le intuía barriguita.

Ya hace tiempo que dejé de preocuparme por el norte de Europa. El problema que nos afecta ya está aquí y se materializará en tres lustros.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Qué manipulador. La mayoría de inmigrantes en España son blancos de otros países europeos, asiáticos o panchos de Sudamérica. Yo vivo en Canarias y aquí la mayoría de extranjeros residentes son alemanes, austríacos, belgas, rusos e ingleses. Tienen sus barrios, sus guarderías, colegios e institutos y de hecho tienen hijos por un tubo, igual que los canarios nativos (blancos). Están llenando los pueblos, también.

Hace años que hay una fuga de blancos europeos hacia España, especialmente hacia los puntos en rojo de tu mapa y sobre todo en islas y costa. Imagino que para huir de los moronegros que les hayan tocado como vecinos en sus países. Es difícil ver moronegros, asiáticos o panchos en Canarias porque son una minoría muy pequeña. De hecho, los únicos menas que no se han llevado a la península están en Las Palmas, que aparece en rojo claro en el mapa. Eso si siguen vivos y no han muerto asesinados a puñaladas por los canis blancos canariones.

Los moronegros son minoritarios en España, no suelen tener familia porque suelen ser hombres solteros y maricones que se dedican a drogarse y ser chaperos y encima tienden a marcharse en pocos años a Francia, Alemania, países nórdicos y Reino Pirata.


----------



## ischainyn (18 Sep 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> No se podia de saber.



pues lo dices en chunga pero los socialdemócratas no se lo podían de saber, no.... no se lo esparaban para nada que les fuera a pasar tal putada....que se jodan


----------



## César92 (18 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Qué manipulador. La mayoría de inmigrantes en España son blancos de otros países europeos, asiáticos o panchos de Sudamérica. Yo vivo en Canarias y aquí la mayoría de extranjeros residentes son alemanes, austríacos, belgas, rusos e ingleses. Tienen sus barrios, sus guarderías, colegios e institutos y de hecho tienen hijos por un tubo, igual que los canarios nativos (blancos). Están llenando los pueblos, también.
> 
> Hace años que hay una fuga de blancos europeos hacia España, especialmente hacia los puntos en rojo de tu mapa y sobre todo en islas y costa. Imagino que para huir de los moronegros que les hayan tocado como vecinos en sus países. Es difícil ver moronegros, asiáticos o panchos en Canarias porque son una minoría muy pequeña. De hecho, los únicos menas que no se han llevado a la península están en Las Palmas, que aparece en rojo claro en el mapa. Eso si siguen vivos y no han muerto asesinados a puñaladas por los canis blancos canariones.
> 
> Los moronegros son minoritarios en España, no suelen tener familia porque suelen ser hombres solteros y maricones que se dedican a drogarse y ser chaperos y encima tienden a marcharse en pocos años a Francia, Alemania, países nórdicos y Reino Pirata.



¿No están llegando pateras al archipiélago canario?

Te invito a que vengas a Cataluña y recapacites, esto está plagado de moronegrada. No hay sitio al que vayas y no veas un negro o un moro de mierda.


----------



## ischainyn (18 Sep 2022)

muchisimo, mas que en Cagalonia, no vayas a comparar...en ese aspecto Suecia son los pioneros en Europa junto a Francia.....date cuenta que en las grandes ciudades de los países que te acabo de citar hay barrios enteros de musulmanes, en Barcelona aún no han llegado a ese nivel


----------



## Nicors (18 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Hay que pasar por la gillotina,a todos los traidores de mierda que traen y defienden la moronegrada,traidores como sos racismo o cruz roja debe ser gillotinados sin piedad



El gobierno social comunista primero.


----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Qué manipulador. La mayoría de inmigrantes en España son blancos de otros países europeos, asiáticos o panchos de Sudamérica. Yo vivo en Canarias y aquí la mayoría de extranjeros residentes son alemanes, austríacos, belgas, rusos e ingleses. Tienen sus barrios, sus guarderías, colegios e institutos y de hecho tienen hijos por un tubo, igual que los canarios nativos (blancos). Están llenando los pueblos, también.
> 
> Hace años que hay una fuga de blancos europeos hacia España, especialmente hacia los puntos en rojo de tu mapa y sobre todo en islas y costa. Imagino que para huir de los moronegros que les hayan tocado como vecinos en sus países. Es difícil ver moronegros, asiáticos o panchos en Canarias porque son una minoría muy pequeña. De hecho, los únicos menas que no se han llevado a la península están en Las Palmas, que aparece en rojo claro en el mapa. Eso si siguen vivos y no han muerto asesinados a puñaladas por los canis blancos canariones.
> 
> Los moronegros son minoritarios en España, no suelen tener familia porque suelen ser hombres solteros y maricones que se dedican a drogarse y ser chaperos y encima tienden a marcharse en pocos años a Francia, Alemania, países nórdicos y Reino Pirata.



Soy consciente de que Lutz Bachmann, el líder de Pegida residió en Canarias y el activista británico anti islam Tommy Robinson estuvo en Marbella.
Mi mapa es sobre hijos de madres nacidas en países extranjeros, los 4 hijos de Rocío Monasterio también contarían como hijos de extranjera, por poner un ejemplo.
Viene de este hilo.





Noticia: - Los nacimientos bajan un 3,3% en Euskadi, el 30% son de madre extranjera


https://www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus/sociedad/2022/05/10/nacimientos-bajan-3-3-2021-3595330.html El descenso de nacimientos es una constante en Euskadi durante los últimos años aunque en 2021 ese retroceso se ha suavizado ligeramente al caer un 3,3 % respecto a 2020, ya que nacieron 14.247 niños...




www.burbuja.info





Ahora, también sé que en muchas provincias, Rumanía es el país que más inmigrantes les aporta, y en el caso de Canarias, Málaga y Alicante son Italia y GB.






Pero en este mapa que muestra el número de afiliados extranjeros a la Seguridad Social, Marruecos aparece en la mayoría de las CCAA en primera o segunda posición.
Ha habido varios forereos que han mencionado la islamización de Madrid, pero en este ranking Rumanía y China cuentan con más personas afiliadas a la SS que Marruecos, eso no quiere decir que toda la región sea católica, evangélica, ortodoxa o asiática oriental, el islam también se está expandiendo.






Aunque no he sido capaz de encontrar estadísticas demográficas actualizadas, la población musulmana en Canarias se duplicó entre 2008 y 2013, y en 2016 había más de 53.000 musulmanes en la provincia de Gran Canaria, y más de 18.000 en la de Tenerife, totalizando más de 70.000 personas que creen que "no hay más Dios que Alá y Mahoma es su profeta", por lo que el islam también se está expandiendo allí.








Movimientos, grupos y comunidades islámicas en las Islas Canarias: contexto, descripción


La detención el pasado domingo en el aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez Madrid-Barajas de un ciudadano de origen palestino que pretendía viajar hasta Siria para unirse al Daesh, […]




observatorioterrorismo.com


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (18 Sep 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El buenismo se vuelve contra los buenistas, estaba cantado que pasaría, y esto acaba de empezar.











The Angry Birds Movie - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Y va a ir a más. ¿A quien creen los progres que van a votar los musulmanes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Mi provincia de origen, Girona, ya está perdida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## nraheston (18 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi provincia de origen, Girona, ya está perdida.



Lo siento mucho, pero bueno, si dices que es provincia de origen, eso quiere decir que ya afortunadamente no resides allí.
Salt es el primer municipio que ya se ha perdido, los demás van en camino.
La única solución que veo es formar familias numerosas, sabiendo que hay que ganarse el corazón de una mujer de nuestra ideología, y que solo una exigua minoría de no blancas lo son.
www.whitedate.net








WhiteDate.Net Chat


Be White, if requested prove it.	Race 1st, Religion 2nd.	Share trad wisdom about dating/love.	Teach secrets about big families/autarky/farms.	No talk about clownworld/porn/violence/Illegal.	Provide solutions/methods for the White Cause.	White Loyalty.




t.me




Estos 2 lugares pueden ser un buen punto de partida.


----------



## Black Jack (18 Sep 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Lo que estaba ocurriendo en Dinamarca es que el patriota Danske Folkepartei(Partido Popular danes),estaba aplicando a la izquierda danesa el "efecto Le Pen"(Arrebatar todo el voto trabajador a una izquierda traidora y progretizada),por lo que los daneses han sido algo más listos y ante la disyuntiva de desaparecer del mapa electoral,han dado puerta a toda la morralla progre y son ahora una especie de "Izquierda patriota" contraria a la inmigración masiva (Que promueve el capitalismo liberal) y ahora centran su lucha social en los daneses (En Suecia pasa algo parecido con el SD que sigue abogando por el famoso estado de bienestar sueco...,pero para los suecos.
> 
> En cualquier caso,un patriotismo escandinavo a años luz en programa,votos e inteligencia al chapucero pacopatriotismo voxemita impuesto por determinadas élites como "disidencia controlada"...



Como siempre, endofobia galopante.


----------



## mxmanu (18 Sep 2022)

Ya queda menos para que empiece la próxima cruzada.


----------



## Aeneas (18 Sep 2022)

¿Y qué cojones esperaban? ¿Qué les fuesen a comprar todo la mierda de rojos y maricones? ¿De que hay niños con coño? Y sobre las paguitas ¿Para qué conformarse con las migajas si pueden ser los dueños de la caja?


----------



## ikergutierrez (18 Sep 2022)

La izquierda, fomenta unos valores y formas de vida, odiados y hasta prohibidos, para los musulmanes y otros extranjeros.
Su apoyo a la izquierda es temporal, solo hasta ser lo suficientemente fuertes como para tener representacion propia.
Este paso ya se esta dando, en los paises mas avanzados en la tolerancia, ironicamente.


----------



## El Moñas (18 Sep 2022)

Aquí ahora se sorprende todo el mundo de que ganen las derechas en muchos paises de Europa con un discurso de quitar la inmigración, particularmente la musulmana, no por nada sino porque los musulmanes han demostrado que no se va a integrar en las sociedades que les reciben y que si te descuidas tratan de imponerte ellos a ti su "cultura" (por llamarlo de alguna manera)

Por cierto muy bueno el polaco a la periodista britanica que va en plan progre, asume sin complejos que Polonia admite ucranianos todos los que quieras, pero musulmanes ni uno. Le ha faltado decir que se vayan para Londres.


----------



## rondo (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> En Extremadura no. Trabaja en el campo y dejaos de maricas ciclados



Que en extrema y dura mo


Nicors dijo:


> El gobierno social comunista primero.



Por supuesto


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Sep 2022)

avisadme cuando empiecen a degollar infieles


----------



## rondo (18 Sep 2022)

Cataluña son 4 provincias,Madrid una sola,la comparación tiene que ser Barcelona madrid


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Próximamente en el país vasco



¡Ojala!


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Sep 2022)

*Ista, ista, ista, Suecia ex socialista*

Moraleja esperanzadora: Del socialismo se sale 
Hoy es un día de fiesta y celebración. ¿Por qué? Por mucho motivos. Para empezar *ha caído el gobierno socialista sueco.* El lento recuento electoral ha dado la victoria al bloque de la derecha frente al bloque de la izquierda por 176 a 173. Tras conocerse el resultado, la primera ministra socialista ha presentado su dimisión. No se trata de una caída cualquiera. Con escasos paréntesis intermedios, los socialistas han estado gobernando Suecia durante más de un siglo. Hay mucho que celebrar.



Cabe indicar que si la socialdemocracia lleva unos 100 años apenas interrumpidos gobernando Suecia en parte es porque su socialismo se encuentra al menos en lo que se refiere a la economía bastante más avanzado que el nuestro. En el conocido Indice de Libertad Económica de la Fundación Heritage, por ejemplo, Suecia ocupa el puesto 11 frente al 41 de España o el 16 de Alemania. El Impuesto de Sociedades sueco es de sólo el 20%. El sistema de pensiones en Suecia es mixto reparto-capitalización. Además en Suecia el despido es libre y no tienen salario mínimo. Esto antes de que la derecha llegara al gobierno, por lo que algún lector ahora empezará a comprender cómo Suecia había podido sobrevivir a 100 años de socialismo. Hace unos años, para sorpresa de algunos, Suecia rechazaba flexibilizar el objetivo de déficit para España. Gastar más de lo que se ingresa no es socialismo, es gasticidio.



Señalado lo anterior, Suecia atraviesa una difícil coyuntura social y buena parte de ello por la inmigración descontrolada y la inseguridad. La primera cosa reseñable de las elecciones suecas es la caída del gobierno socialista, pero la segunda que el partido más votado de la oposición y el segundo más votado es un partido a la derecha de VOX. Es decir, *la noticia no es sólo quién y cuánto baja por la izquierda, sino quién y cuanto sube por la derecha.* Económicamente ya hemos visto que Suecia ha dejado hace mucho tiempo atrás la ortodoxia socialista, pero lo que ahora entra en crisis en el país nórdico es el modelo social. El descontrol migratorio no ha creado menos problemas en Suecia que en España o en cualquier otro lugar. La idílica Suecia dista bastante de la insegura Suecia actual y allí, como aquí, comienza a ser un problema publicar la procedencia de los delincuentes a la hora de informar sobre los delitos, cada más graves y frecuentes, que pueblan la actualidad. Muchas personas se preguntan cuál es la razón para el ascenso de SD en Suecia o de VOX en España. La causa del ascenso de estos partidos es sin duda el socialismo. Estos partidos son la reacción social a los estragos que provoca el socialismo. La otra causa del ascenso de este tipo de formaciones es la dejación de valores de la propia derecha. En la medida en que la derecha deja de ser una alternativa por su propio acomplejamiento, la sociedad busca soluciones en otras fuerzas de derecha emergentes sin este tipo de complejos.

Una última conclusión de lo sucedido en Suecia podría ser el *fracaso de la política del cordón sanitario*. El cordón sanitario al final convierte al que se pretende aislar en la única alternativa a lo existente, con la ventaja electoral que eso representa. Por otro lado, es absurdo que no haya límites por la izquierda para poder pactar y se pretenda que los haya por la derecha. Si la derecha acepta algo así primero se imposibilita a sí misma el poder gobernar, y segundo acepta con ello de hecho una especia de dictadura perpetua de la izquierda, o como queremos llamar a que sólo pueda haber gobiernos de izquierda o con la izquierda. Hasta Suecia a eso le ha dicho ya _nej!_


----------



## M.Karl (18 Sep 2022)

Que manera de suicidarse.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 Sep 2022)

Califatos de Caspaluñistan y Euskadistan calentad que saleis.


----------



## santi (18 Sep 2022)

https://i.4cdn.org/gif/1663394762501952.webm


----------



## pegaso (18 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El voto de los musulmanes al partido islamista ha conseguido que gane la "ultraderecha" y derecha en lugar de la izquierda  . Y no lo digo yo que soy muy facha, lo dice el megaprogresista izquierdista El País



El país megaprogresista izquierdista y la sexta izquierda radical. Me cago en dios.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

Mira el mapa. Como líen alguna se les apaliza en el acto.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En Suecia deben aplicar el Estado Totalitario, Corporativismo y masacre total del marxismo-socialismo, muerte total de todos, el gen rojo debe ser aniquilado.
> 
> Que se dejen de liberaladas, el fascismo aviso de los peligros de dejar a los rojos por ahi sobreviviendo, volveran y seguiran cometiendo un genocidio contra su gente, es mejor que el genocidio ocurra, a la inversa.



Estoy de acuerdo. Sig Heil!


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Y llaman fachas a los de VOX, ni se imaginan lo que vendrá con estos que están importando a paladas, la caída del imperio romano en directo.



Bueno, al menos la homosexualidad será prohibida y podremos formar familia, qué problema hay?


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

Hace tiempo que viví por allí. Seguramente tengas razón.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Si, claro. Es que ya no son aliades. Pronto el rojerío sabrá lo que es la taqiyya y lo mucho que los moronegros aprecian a los ateos, rojos, putas y maricones. Menuda fiesta se va a montar en Europa.



Espero que la Sharia empiece a aplicarse lo antes posible.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Si, ahora la ventana de Overton se está desplazando hacia la anti inmigración. Muchos catalufos ya llevan tiempo rascándose la cabeza al ver que en las calles sólo hay moronegrada y que no hablan catalán.
> 
> Está claro que algún día tenían que darse cuenta, piensa que les ha costado un poquito en reaccionar y ver la realidad. Y me refiero a los separatistas que votan.



Esos cagalanes están muy viejos y tienen muy pocos hijos, y los que tienen amariconados y más que miedo dan pena o mofa. A los moros les importa tres cojones y su idioma minoritario de mierda.


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Larsil (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> JA, JA, CONFIRMADO: LOS RUBIOS SON SUBNORMALES PROFUNDOS, JA, JA, LES VAN A QUITAR SU PAÍS EN SUS NARICES, JA, JA.



¿Quién lo querrá? ¿Los rubios o las rubias? ¿Gobierno con elecciones mixtas o separadas? ¿De hombres o de mujeres? ¿Separar los gobiernos en hombres y mujeres, por los hombres y las mujeres, o no hacerlo?


----------



## Otto_69 (18 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Próximamente en el país vasco



Lo veremos antes en otras ciudades (la ultima vez no ganaron por los pelos los islamistas en Melilla)



> el Estudio Demográfico de la Población Musulmana, elaborado por la Unión de Comunidades Islámicas de España, cifra en 37.000 el número de* musulmanes ceutíes (el 43,4% de la población) y en 44.977 (el 52%) los melillenses.*











Por qué en Ceuta vence Vox y en Melilla casi gana un candidato musulmán


El partido ultra se benefició el 10-N de la desmovilización de los barrios con población de origen marroquí




elpais.com


----------



## Gorrino (18 Sep 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Quién lo querrá? ¿Los rubios o las rubias? ¿Gobierno con elecciones mixtas o separadas? ¿De hombres o de mujeres? ¿Separar los gobiernos en hombres y mujeres, por los hombres y las mujeres, o no hacerlo?



Hay que quitar a las mujeres el derecho al voto.


----------



## Larsil (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Hay que quitar a las mujeres el derecho al voto.



Qué se hagan su propio parlamento. Prefiero eso.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Hay que quitar a las mujeres el derecho al voto.



Hay que m moronegros


----------



## Dmtry (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> JA, JA, CONFIRMADO: LOS RUBIOS SON SUBNORMALES PROFUNDOS, JA, JA, LES VAN A QUITAR SU PAÍS EN SUS NARICES, JA, JA.



Lo dices como si aquí no fuese a ocurrir exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Castellano (18 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Espero que la Sharia empiece a aplicarse lo antes posible.



Aquí muchos moros llevan a sus hijos a colegios concertados católicos.

Ahí las veo, a todas las moras con velo a la puerta del colegio de monjas esperando a sus larvas.
Casi más moras con velo que autóctonas (más o menos un tercio de mamis moras, un tercio de panchis y el resto europeas, que no autóctonas, porque muchas serán búlgaras y rumanas)

Si alguno tiene duda de lo que digo, le puedo decir el nombre y la dirección del colegio, y que se pase a la hora de la entrada o la salida y lo compruebe con sus ojos

Así que dentro de poco habrá voxemitas moritos, no lo descartéis.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> el Partido Socialdemócrata siempre había arrasado en las elecciones...



Como en Vallecas, Usera y sitios similares, hasta que los radicales izquierdosos se mueren de viejunos y se completa la sustitución poblacional. Ahí van más adelantados.


----------



## chemarin (19 Sep 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El buenismo se vuelve contra los buenistas, estaba cantado que pasaría, y esto acaba de empezar.



No es buenismo, la izquierda europea lleva décadas importando tercermundistas para que les voten, ya que los obreros autónomos los tienen bien calados, les funcionó muy bien durante 50 años, quizás no previeron que los musulmanes acabarían votando a sus propias ideas, no a las de los rojos.


----------



## ashe (19 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Algún país tiene que ser el primero en caer, ojalá eso haga que los demás despierten



En realidad el primer país que debería caer si se respetase la ley de la gravedad es FRANCIA, que si no ha quebrado es por el saqueo que hacen con la moneda CFA, y en realidad están peor que Suecia, solo toca ver como terminó el mundial de fútbol...


----------



## Decipher (19 Sep 2022)

Como destruir una nación de forma aún mas efectiva que el comunismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En una generación tendrán un gobierno islamocomunista moronegro.
> Vamos una maravilla.



todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos en el 2030 .

Han hecho creer a las mujeres de esta generación que no son la hembra de la especie humana sino una especie de eunucos cuya finalidad es comportarse como los hombres, pero sin pene. 

Posponer la maternidad para un futuro lejano es una trampa porque no solo cambia el cuerpo mucho más rápido de lo que creen las treintañeras sino que cambia la mente y el poco instinto maternal que les quedase, desaparece por completo , sobre todo si reemplazan los hijos que no tienen por gatos y perros. 

Dicho lo cual es ya INEVITABLE que la próxima generación de europeos sean hijos de madres extranjeras, en su mayoría musulmanas. 

Gobiernos islamistas/marxistas ( apoyados por los socialdemócratas de turno ) repartirán gratis millones de pisos y casas vacías que no tendrán herederos , a familias musulmanas que llegarán en oleadas a bailar sobre las tumbas de los que pasaron toda su vida pagando hipotecas. 
Contarán durante siglos como consiguieron conquistar Europa con ingeniería social : Un arma de destrucción masiva llamada feminismo.


UNA LIMPIEZA ÉTNICA es el reemplazo de una población que estaba en un territorio por otra población con diferentes genes y origen. 

Ha pasado innumerables veces a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (19 Sep 2022)

Otro de los aciertos del foro. Por aquí se lleva años avisando.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360




La España interior cae rapidito porque no hay autóctonos que tengan niños, solo viejos. Con unas pocas pateras llenas una provincia.

Ya hay pueblos de la meseta petados de moros y están abriendo mezquitas.


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Como te olvidas de lo marronidas que son Madrid y Gandalucia!! Jajajjajaa que subnormalico.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (19 Sep 2022)

Jugada maestra de las élites.

Hay que reconocerlo que han sido más inteligentes.

La izquierda y su tontería de creerse más listos que el resto.


----------



## nraheston (19 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Como te olvidas de lo marronidas que son Madrid y Gandalucia!! Jajajjajaa que subnormalico.



Madrid la mencioné, y en Andalucía no se puede comparar la situación de Almeria con la de Cordoba o Jaen, en esa región aun quedan provincias con poco multiculturalismo


----------



## nraheston (19 Sep 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> La España interior cae rapidito porque no hay autóctonos que tengan niños, solo viejos. Con unas pocas pateras llenas una provincia.
> 
> Ya hay pueblos de la meseta petados de moros y están abriendo mezquitas.



Si, y es una lástima, pero las capitales de provincia de esos lugares tardarán más en caer que Gerona, Vitoria o Almeria


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Sep 2022)

neofiz dijo:


> Mas bien un gobierno Islamo facha.



Facha en cuanto a los valores, las jerarquías, la tradición, etc
Económicamente será más tirando a rojelio, y a más moronegro sea, peor aún.


----------



## Luftwuaje (19 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> quizás no previeron que los musulmanes acabarían votando a sus propias ideas



Eso se la sudaba en el momento. La política local a largo plazo no existe, es una huida constante hacia delante.


----------



## Gorkako (19 Sep 2022)

Hace ya 20 años me decía mi padre... acabaréis rezando a la meca... joder qué razón tenía...


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Madrid la mencioné, y en Andalucía no se puede comparar la situación de Almeria con la de Cordoba o Jaen, en esa región aun quedan provincias con poco multiculturalismo



En Almeria Vox arrasa jajajaja que se jodan.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Le sumas a ese mapa un bonito peak oil y el resultado es una guerraza racial que lo flipas en colores



Si esperan que vaya yo a defender a los de Chirona lo tienen claro.


----------



## jota1971 (19 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Vamos a ver, que te leo y pareces Guiri.......en las provincias de la España interior, excepto la gran Madrid solo quedan viejos, no hay niños, mas quisieran que tener niños aunque fueran negritos. Los niños aunque de algunas culturas es mas dificil se pueden integrar....son un proyecto de futuro bueno o malo ya se verá...los Viejos no son proyecto de nada les quedan 2 telediarios.....Los niños huelen a vida los Viejos a muerte,,,,


----------



## Palpatine (19 Sep 2022)

POR FIN ! El puto canario de la mina !


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Sep 2022)

Por favor, que disfruten de ello, cuanto más y cuanto antes, mejor.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (19 Sep 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> JA, JA, ESTÚPIDOS CATALANES TOMAD NOTA DE VUESTRO FUTURO, JA, JA. DEJAD DE FUMAR DROGA Y RAZONAZ UN POCO HOSTIAS, CAGALANES.



Ho sabem perfectament, fill de la grandíssima puta. Aixó mateix ja ens passa amb vosaltres els ñordos, que voteu partits anticatalans i fatxes, i ens asfixieu amb la vostra merda. Tot el lumpen dels barris d'extrarradi els vau dur vosaltres als 60. Vosaltres sou els "moronegros" de Catalunya


----------



## Teniente_Dan (19 Sep 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Si esperan que vaya yo a defender a los de Chirona lo tienen claro.



Como me dijo un familiar, yo no fui a la guerra, me llevaron.


----------



## .AzaleA. (19 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que no hay inmigración musulmana en mandril?jajajajajaja,no hay miles de menas no




SÍ la hay, sí, pero los que hay (al menos en mi zona, donde existe una mezquita desde los 90) son moros blancos y muy pocos. Al menos en los pisos donde viven no dan x saco con música, perros y derivados.




César92 dijo:


> Y subnormales que se han dejado llevar por el buenismo progre y liberal. Las chusma votó esta mierda.
> 
> En Suecia tenían el partido nacionalsocialista (ahora tienen al Movimiento de Resistencia Nórdico), solo tenían que votarlo y esto no hubiera sucedido, de hecho, Bárbara Lerner Spectre sería un enemigo del estado Sueco y no una consejera de cómo destruir dicha nación.
> 
> ...




El problema de la Falange, y todos esos pequeños partidos, es que no tienen fuerza real porque su ideología se suele asociar con acciones del pasado que la gente interpreta como negativas, en especial la gente mayor/babyboomer.

Pero es que, aparte, en el momento en que uno de esos partidos minoritarios llegase a ocupar un palco en el parlamento, tendría que bajarse los pantalones, sí o sí, ante los amos de Europa para no perder dinero, para que no jodieran a su país de diversas formas, etc... *Está todo muy atado para que quienes lleguen al poder no puedan salirse de la ruta marcada.* 

...A veces me pregunto qué margen de acción real tiene un político para decidir nada.


----------



## .AzaleA. (19 Sep 2022)

*Y a los que os guste el tema esotérico, recordaros que islamizar Europa es parte del plan *de crear una especie de sociedad andrógina, donde la mujer, y su función reproductiva, queden obsoletas porque de crear humanos ya se encargará la ciencia. Quieren una especie de "apropiación del útero" donde, no sé muy bien por qué, la mujer desaparezca y sólo queden hombres afeminados/shemales como figura femenina, eso que tanto gusta por este foro... *Otra historia es que lo consigan.*


----------



## rondo (19 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> SÍ la hay, sí, pero los que hay (al menos en mi zona, donde existe una mezquita desde los 90) son moros blancos y muy pocos. Al menos en los pisos donde viven no dan x saco con música, perros y derivados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivirás en una buena zona,pero vete por Lavapiés o vallecas


----------



## Lábaro (19 Sep 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> *Ista, ista, ista, Suecia ex socialista*
> 
> Moraleja esperanzadora: Del socialismo se sale
> Hoy es un día de fiesta y celebración. ¿Por qué? Por mucho motivos. Para empezar *ha caído el gobierno socialista sueco.* El lento recuento electoral ha dado la victoria al bloque de la derecha frente al bloque de la izquierda por 176 a 173. Tras conocerse el resultado, la primera ministra socialista ha presentado su dimisión. No se trata de una caída cualquiera. Con escasos paréntesis intermedios, los socialistas han estado gobernando Suecia durante más de un siglo. Hay mucho que celebrar.
> ...



Estos partidos patriotas constituyen una "Tercera via" y van más allá del comunismo y Liberalismo,que son dos ideologías mundialistas,materialistas y excluyentes 

Esta "Tercera Vía siempre ha estado ahí : Desde los tradicionalistas decimononicos hasta los regímenes de los años 30,pasado por los países no alineados o mismamente el Franquismo en nuestro país

Resumiendo : Mucha gente no quiere ni Guatemala,ni guatepeor como únicas opciones que ofrece la Democracia...

PD : El SD no habla en su programa de barrer el Estado de bienestar sueco,sino de limitarlo a los autóctonos y dejar de ser una ONG mundial.Por eso mismo tiene un voto masivo de las clases trabajadoras y medias suecas amenazadas por el globalismo

Y en España,salvo que Neguri,Salamanca o Pedralbes tengan millones de habitantes,el "libegalpatriotismo" casposo de VOX que espanta a los trabajadores,lo tiene crudo para igualar el éxito electoral del trasversal SD...


----------



## nraheston (19 Sep 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que te leo y pareces Guiri.......en las provincias de la España interior, excepto la gran Madrid solo quedan viejos, no hay niños, mas quisieran que tener niños aunque fueran negritos. Los niños aunque de algunas culturas es mas dificil se pueden integrar....son un proyecto de futuro bueno o malo ya se verá...los Viejos no son proyecto de nada les quedan 2 telediarios.....Los niños huelen a vida los Viejos a muerte,,,,



Pero si son niños musulmanes, serán adoctrinados para odiar nuestro país, y tenerle lealtad a su país de origen, además de que se auto segregan con los de su cultura común


----------



## neofiz (19 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Facha en cuanto a los valores, las jerarquías, la tradición, etc
> Económicamente será más tirando a rojelio, y a más moronegro sea, peor aún.



La tradición económica de los paises islámicos es que los pobres no tengan paguitas y se busquen la vida. Otra cosa es que vayan a ser los suecos con 8 apellidos suecos los pobres y los mohameds los políticos gobernantes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2022)

Pero qué karma ni qué niño muerto. La extrema derecha y el islam siempre han ido de la mano. Ahora también. Os la meten doblada a los facha pobres siempre.


----------



## César92 (19 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pero es que, aparte, en el momento en que uno de esos partidos minoritarios llegase a ocupar un palco en el parlamento, tendría que bajarse los pantalones, sí o sí, ante los amos de Europa para no perder dinero, para que no jodieran a su país de diversas formas, etc... *Está todo muy atado para que quienes lleguen al poder no puedan salirse de la ruta marcada.*




No, no es por dinero. Lo que acaba sucediendo son cosas como estas:









Dos miembros de Amanecer Dorado, asesinados a balazos ante una oficina del partido


El partido neonazi griego ha confirmado que los asesinados eran de su formación. Un tercer hombre está grave. La Policía busca a dos atacantes.




www.libertaddigital.com






El dinero a los NS se la suda, a esos no los compras. O los matas o no pararán, es una de las razones por las que tienen mi apoyo absoluto. 

En la Alemania de los años 20-30 pasaba lo mismo, cuando los rojos mataban a un NS la policía no hacía nada y elaboraba informes cutres. Cuando un NS pagaba con la misma moneda, la policía se ponía las pilas. 

Para entender lo de ahora, hay que entender cómo funcionaba la República de Weimar. De hecho, estamos en la República de Weimar 2.0.



.AzaleA. dijo:


> El problema de la Falange, y todos esos pequeños partidos, es que no tienen fuerza real porque su ideología se suele asociar con acciones del pasado que la gente interpreta como negativas, en especial la gente mayor/babyboomer.



Los "babyboomer" son la generación, que sin saberlo, han mamado un montón de propaganda roja y liberal. De ahí lo que tenemos ahora. Encima, le echan la culpa a los jóvenes, cuando la juventud no ha votado nada de esto.


Pero Suecia, pudo elegir en los años 30 y 40 un nacionalsocialismo fuerte y continuar hasta ahora. Si el pueblo hubiera elegido esa opción, ahora mismo serían una potencia sin moronegrada y con un ejército digno. Y no una nación plagada de charos histéricas y maricones.


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero qué karma ni qué niño muerto. La extrema derecha y el islam siempre han ido de la mano. Ahora también. Os la meten doblada a los facha pobres siempre.



Este pobre diablo sigue viviendo en su mundo de fantasía. Es enternecedor.

¿Cuándo has oído tú a un progre de M decir ni media palabra en contra de los morancos?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Este pobre diablo sigue viviendo en su mundo de fantasía. Es enternecedor.
> 
> ¿Cuándo has oído tú a un progre de M decir ni media palabra en contra de los morancos?



No me gustan los morancos, me parecen sobreactuados, histriónicos, estridentes y de mal gusto


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No me gustan los morancos, me parecen sobreactuados, histriónicos, estridentes y de mal gusto



Lo dicho, un pobre diablo sin gracia que no hace reír ni a su abuela.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Lo dicho, un pobre diablo sin gracia que no hace reír ni a su abuela.



En cambio tú das mucha risa, también grima.


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Sep 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Estos partidos patriotas constituyen una "Tercera via" y van más allá del comunismo y Liberalismo,que son dos ideologías mundialistas,materialistas y excluyentes
> 
> Esta "Tercera Vía siempre ha estado ahí : Desde los tradicionalistas decimononicos hasta los regímenes de los años 30,pasado por los países no alineados o mismamente el Franquismo en nuestro país
> 
> ...



En parte estoy de acuerdo con usted sobre todo en la última frase pero me temo que usted se equivoca con lo del capitalismio, el mejor sistema de todos los que hasta ahora el hombre a creado y gestionado

Para tener un estado fuerte se necesita apoyarse en una base económica qu ele pueda mediante impuestos financiarse, impuesto que no sean abusivos y que permitan a esa actividad económica desarrollarse de acuerdo a las necesidades de la gente con la menor intervención del estado. Ha funcionado y funcioan por mucho patrotismo que algunos le quieran echar 

Y con respecto a la inmigración, el problema siempre es el mismo ¿Cuantos inmigrantes puede acoger España? Ningun rpogre te dara una cifra


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En cambio tú das mucha risa, también grima.



Patético infraser. Tienes las manos manchadas con los crímenes morunos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Patético infraser. Tienes las manos manchadas con los crímenes morunos.



No hijo no, los criminales que se unieron a moros para saquear, robar, violar y asesinar (incluidos niños), fueron de los tuyos.

Pd: última advertencia, vuelve a personalizar cualquier crimen en mi persona y no habrá perdón posible, te llevas la denuncia.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Sep 2022)

Aquí va pasar lo mismos los de izquierdas se creen unos listos jajaa.


----------



## Rael (20 Sep 2022)

Ibn Jaldun. 

El desierto arrasando la ciudad.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No hijo no, los criminales que se unieron a moros para saquear, robar, violar y asesinar (incluidos niños), fueron de los tuyos.
> 
> Pd: última advertencia, vuelve a personalizar cualquier crimen en mi persona y no habrá perdón posible, te llevas la denuncia.



Hace poco un chaval fue asesinado en l'Hospitalet de una puñalada en el pecho por un moro que quería robarle el patinete a plena luz del día. 

Tu lamentable ideología siempre defendió la inmigración masiva y descontrolada de delincuentes, ¿piensas que tus ideas no tienen responsabilidad en todo lo que está pasando?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Hace poco un chaval fue asesinado en l'Hospitalet de una puñalada en el pecho por un moro que quería robarle el patinete a plena luz del día.
> 
> Tu lamentable ideología siempre defendió la inmigración masiva y descontrolada de delincuentes, ¿piensas que tus ideas no tienen responsabilidad en todo lo que está pasando?



Los trajo Aznar, mi ideología es que no se esclavice ni explote a nadie para obtener un producto o una plusvalía, si se hiciera realidad ¿cuántos inmigrantes traerían los explotadores a los que adoras tanto? Es tu ideología de todo por y para el beneficio empresarial la que mueve a la gente pobre de un país para otro como mano de obra esclava.


----------



## Black Jack (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No hijo no, los criminales que se unieron a moros para saquear, robar, violar y asesinar (incluidos niños), fueron de los tuyos.
> 
> Pd: última advertencia, vuelve a personalizar cualquier crimen en mi persona y no habrá perdón posible, te llevas la denuncia.



Jajajajaja qué puto desgraciado, va de víctima y tiene las manitas manchadísimas. ¿A que jode saber que eres escoria que permite con sus ideas y su voto que la delincuencia campe a sus anchas? Pues es así, JÓ DE TE ASESINO.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los trajo Aznar, mi ideología es que no se esclavice ni explote a nadie para obtener un producto o una plusvalía, si se hiciera realidad ¿cuántos inmigrantes traerían los explotadores a los que adoras tanto? Es tu ideología de todo por y para el beneficio empresarial la que mueve a la gente pobre de un país para otro como mano de obra esclava.



¿Los trajo Aznar? ¿Él solito? ¿Escuchaste ni media palabrita en contra de la inmigración ilegal por parte de algún politicucho de izquierdas?

Sabes de sobras que tus torpes disculpas no servirán para que eludas tu responsabilidad criminal en todo esto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Jajajajaja qué puto desgraciado, va de víctima y tiene las manitas manchadísimas. ¿A que jode saber que eres escoria que permite con sus ideas y su voto que la delincuencia campe a sus anchas? Pues es así, JÓ DE TE ASESINO.



Subnormal tiene opinión propia, vuelve a tu cueva.









La criminalidad en España cae a su nivel más bajo en lo que va de siglo


Las agresiones sexuales aumentan un 14,4% con respecto a 2019, aunque Interior lo achaca a un incremento en el número de denuncias




elpais.com


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Los trajo Aznar? ¿Él solito? ¿Escuchaste ni media palabrita en contra de la inmigración ilegal por parte de algún politicucho de izquierdas?
> 
> Sabes de sobras que tus torpes disculpas no servirán para que eludas tu responsabilidad criminal en todo esto.



Él solito con los explotadores de este país, sí, esos que ahora presumen de ser de vox.

¿Qué disculpas?


----------



## Black Jack (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Subnormal tiene opinión propia, vuelve a tu cueva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Te remuerde la conciencia, pringao? Tienes mal karma, y te pasará factura.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> ¿Te remuerde la conciencia, pringao? Tienes mal karma, y te pasará factura.



Deja de quedar en evidencia y terminate ese carajillo que el bar quiere cerrar.


----------



## Black Jack (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Deja de quedar en evidencia y terminate ese carajillo que el bar quiere cerrar.



Díselo a la anciana de 94 años a la que violó un negro, o a la del bingo. Eres escoria asesina y lo sabes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Díselo a la anciana de 94 años a la que violó un negro, o a la del bingo. Eres escoria asesina y lo sabes.



Cuidadito, que no serías el primero en recibir una denuncia y pagar por ello. Estás rozando la línea. No puedes acusarme de asesino, a no ser que lo demuestres frente a un juez, es algo que no tenéis claro los figuras de este foro.


----------



## Black Jack (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuidadito, que no serías el primero en recibir una denuncia y pagar por ello. Estás rozando la línea. No puedes acusarme de asesino, a no ser que lo demuestres frente a un juez, es algo que no tenéis claro los figuras de este foro.



¡Pero mira el cry bully que se pone flamenco! Como veo que eres un poco gilipollas, te diré que te acuso de ser un hijo de puta que por su mierda de ideología y su voto está haciendo que España se llene de gentuza delincuente, por lo que tú eres responsable de toooodos los delitos que hacen esos seres inmundos, desde palizas a violaciones y assesinatos. Pobre anciana, violada por un asqueroso que ha venido aquí por tu culpa, tienes muuuuy mal karma acumulado.

Ah, y las pruebas son las miles de sandeces que has ido publicando. Cualquier juez te mete en un psiquiátrico en cuanto lea 4 o 5, pirado de los cojones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> ¡Pero mira el cry bully que se pone flamenco! Como veo que eres un poco gilipollas, te diré que te acuso de ser un hijo de puta que por su mierda de ideología y su voto está haciendo que España se llene de gentuza delincuente, por lo que tú eres responsable de toooodos los delitos que hacen esos seres inmundos, desde palizas a violaciones y assesinatos. Pobre anciana, violada por un asqueroso que ha venido aquí por tu culpa, tienes muuuuy mal karma acumulado.
> 
> Ah, y las pruebas son las miles de sandeces que has ido publicando. Cualquier juez te mete en un psiquiátrico en cuanto lea 4 o 5, pirado de los cojones.



Es la derecha neoliberal quién trae esclavos, la izquierda regulariza, o quiere hacerlo, y también aumentar derechos laborales. Los que más inmigrantes utilizan son los que luego van de patriotas, eso sí, los quieren sin derechos. No te enteras de nada. Acusa lo que quieras, pero la realidad es que la manipulación mediática es la que habla por tu boca. Ahora háblame de okupas venga.


----------



## Topacio (20 Sep 2022)

Guerra racial incoming


----------



## Black Jack (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es la derecha neoliberal quién trae esclavos, la izquierda regulariza, o quiere hacerlo, y también aumentar derechos laborales. Los que más inmigrantes utilizan son los que luego van de patriotas, eso sí, los quieren sin derechos. No te enteras de nada. Acusa lo que quieras, pero la realidad es que la manipulación mediática es la que habla por tu boca. Ahora háblame de okupas venga.



Cómo se autoengaña el desgraciado. Ya te llegará el karma.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Cómo se autoengaña el desgraciado. Ya te llegará el karma.



A lo mejor te llega a ti. Imbécil.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Sep 2022)

La izquierda tambien se alio con los islamistas en Iran, el resto es historia...


----------



## cenachero (21 Sep 2022)

Creo que lo dije en otro hilo, paso de buscarlo. Cuando aqui haya bastante descendiente de musulmanes, van a salir como en Melilla, con un partido de tradiciones y toda esa mierda y van a tener votantes muy leales, ya que va inherente a su religión y cultura.


----------



## bladu (21 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ya, pero primero cae Cataluña con las islas, Vascongadas y Madrid.
> Las provincias de la España interior tienen menos de un 30% de hijos de padres extranjeros, caerán más tarde. Alava tiene más de un 40% de recién nacidos de padres extranjeros y Gerona más de la mitad (la mayoría)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195360



Puff vaya gráfico es imperdible


----------



## Bud_Spencer (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## nelsoncito (21 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuidadito, que no serías el primero en recibir una denuncia y pagar por ello. Estás rozando la línea. No puedes acusarme de asesino, a no ser que lo demuestres frente a un juez, es algo que no tenéis claro los figuras de este foro.



A mí me denunsió y me condenarán a pagar tropesientosmilmillones de aquí a 10 años lo menos, cuando salga el juisio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> A mí me denunsió y me condenarán a pagar tropesientosmilmillones de aquí a 10 años lo menos, cuando salga el juisio.



No te denuncié porque paraste de llamarme pederasta. Soy buena gente en el fondo, pero sé defenderme y sé cómo hacerlo, no lo olvides.


----------



## nelsoncito (21 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No te denuncié porque paraste de llamarme pederasta. Soy buena gente en el fondo, pero sé defenderme y sé cómo hacerlo, no lo olvides.



Tengo miedo.

¿La denuncia la pones tú solita o te ayuda también tu novio?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Tengo miedo.
> 
> ¿La denuncia la pones tú solita o te ayuda también tu novio?



No proyectes. Es muy evidente. Sal del armario, sé tú mismo, sólo hay una vida.


----------

